# Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund



## waterman (16. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

bevor ich Sand in meinen Teich kippe, muss ich Euch noch nach Eurer Einschätzung fragen.

Die Teichfolie als Bodengrund (2 Jahre alt) gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Nun möchte ich Sand mit Körnung 4-8mm einbringen. 
Bitte sagt mir, ob Ihr glaubt, dass es mit Sand besser aussieht als ohne.
Vom Wert für die Fische und der zusätzlichen Ansiedelungsfläche für Bakterien bin ich vollkommen überzeugt. Aber brings es auch was fürs Auge?

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinung. 
So sah es gestern bei mir aus:


Gruß
Wil


----------



## Badener (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

Hallo Wil,

schau mal hier.





Ich hab ca. 5 tonnen kies 4/8 drin.


----------



## simon (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

hallo wil
hier ein beispiel kies+wände verputzt
 
gruss simon


----------



## waterman (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

Hi Micha und Simon,
ist noch alles so schön frisch bei Euch. Meine Wände haben ja schon ordentlich "Patina" und deshalb tu ich mich halt ein bischen schwer, jetzt Sand in den eingefahrenen Teich zu schütten.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Mercedesfreund (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

Hi Wil, 
Die idee mit Kies hatte ich auch, schöner weißer Quarzkies eingebracht, und 2 Monate später nicht mehr viel von der Pracht zu sehen weil auch grün geworden,und wegen der schlechten Reinigung alles wieder raus. nur meine Meinung. Gruß Werner


----------



## Findling (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

Guten Morgen Wil,

also ich möchte das mal so ausdrücken: Jedem Narr gefällt sein Kap und mir mein Hut! 

Was "schöner" ist oder "besser aussieht" kannst nur du entscheiden, weil jeder einen anderen Gescchmack hat.

ABER: Da es sich bei dir um einen Schwimmteich handelt sehe ich eher die Gefahr für deine Folie. Erst wird die Folie von unten gegen alle möglichen Gefahren geschützt und dann gehst du hin und kippst von oben Steine (die punktuell mit deinem Körpergewicht belastet werden?) auf die Folie. Also, wenn schon 4-8 Körnung, dann auch wieder Vlies drunter. Ob sich der Aufwand aber lohnt? 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## sternhausen (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

 

Hallo Wil

So sieht bei mir 4/8er Kies in ca 1 mWassertiefe im Spielbereich des Schwimmteiches nach 4 Jahren ohne Reinigung oder Absaugaktionen aus.
Mehr Bilder kannst du auf meiner HP anschauen.
http://www.teichbau-siess.de.tl
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## waterman (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

Hallo Manfred,
hast mich schon nachdenklich gemacht. Mein Rheinkies 2-8 mm ist schön "rund". Ich werde aber sehr vorsichtig in meinen Teich reingehen.
Ich hab heute morgen eine Teil schon mal reingemacht. Nun ist alles etwas schlammig, wenn alles wieder klar ist, stelle ich noch mal ein Bild ein.

Hallo Sternhausen,
wenn mein Grund auch so bleibt, bin ich froh. Ich glaube auch, die Chancen sind gut. Andere Mitgleider haben ja ähnliche Bodengründe und der hält sich auch algenfrei. Meine Koi sind auf jeden Fall schon fleißig am Gründeln....
Gruß vom Rhein, bei Nieselregen und 10°C.
Wil


----------



## wp-3d (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

Hallo Wil

Ich hatte letztes Jahr noch etwas feinen Kies nachgefüllt.
Diesen hatte ich vorher gewaschen und hatte beim Nachfüllen keine Trübung im Teich.
Das Waschen geht sehr gut mit einen Nudelsieb und 2-3 Wasserbehälter nebeneinander.
Das Sieb halbvoll Kies und in jedem Behälter der Reihe nach kurz unter Wasser Schütteln.


----------



## waterman (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

Hi Werner,
guter Tipp. Ich hab erst einen Teil drin. Der Rest werde ich so waschen, wie du es gemacht hast. Andererseits: die Trübung ist schon fast wieder weg  und ich habe ein bischen Lehm im Grund für Wassserpest und Co. Allerdings sind die lieben Fische ein bischen irritiert, wollten gar kein Futter heute, oder aber das Gründeln tut denen wirklich richtig gut, macht Spaß, so dass sie ihren "Hunger" vergessen. 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## sternhausen (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

Hallo Wil
Wenn du  barfuß in den Teich steigst brauchst du dir keine  Sorgen machen,daß deine Folie kaputt geht.
Wenn du eine qualitativ hochwertige Folie hast, wird die mehr aushalten als die Haut auf deinen Füßen 
Die Idee mit dem Nudelsieb Kies zu waschen finde ich recht gut,aber wenn du so einige Tonnen waschen willst,dann wünsche ich viel Spass.
Bei großen Mengen kannst du je nach Behälter diesen mit einem Schlauch am überlaufen halten und mit einer Schaufel kräftg durchrühren, solange bis der Schmutz ausgeschwemmt ist.
Ich habe meinen Kies in einem Container geliefert bekommen, diesen mit einem B-Schlauch (Feuerwehrschlauch)geflutet und dann in die Schubkarre umgeschaufelt.
Bei kleinen Mengen ist es sicher mit dem Nudelsieb auch zu machen.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## waterman (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur Optik - Bodengrund*

Hallo Sternhausen,

ich gehe nur barfuß rein und da ich eine gute Folie habe mach ich mir (nach Deinen Ausführungen) keine Sorgen (mehr). Da das Wasser heute wieder klar ist und eben auch die Sonne raus kommt bin ich mit dem Teilergebnis auch sehr zufrieden.  
Gruß
Wil


----------

